# Foreman



## ManInBlack (Jul 19, 2011)

Alright so where in the fuck has a George Foreman grill been my whole life??? Probably right at Wal-Mart where I found it on Saturday. But I tell you what I love this thing. Cooks the shit out of chicken, steak, tilapia, and whatever else in a very timely fashion and is easy as hell to clean. Been eating like a king since I got it and plan to keep it that way. Anyone else got a Foreman grill?

One reason I love it right now is because its too fucking hot down here in the south to stand around outside and grill.


----------



## OfficerFarva (Jul 19, 2011)

They are pretty kick ass to have during the winter time.  I still like a good old BBQ in the summer though.


----------



## ManInBlack (Jul 19, 2011)

No dont get me wrong. I like barbecues, but after working outside in this shit all day (i run a lanscaping business) the last thing I want to do is stand outside and grill ya know? But yeah, its going to be absolutely kick ass in the winter.


----------



## rwynyc (Jul 19, 2011)

I personally think it ruins food.


----------



## GMO (Jul 20, 2011)

ManInBlack said:


> Alright so where in the fuck has a George Foreman grill been my whole life??? Probably right at Wal-Mart where I found it on Saturday. But I tell you what I love this thing. Cooks the shit out of chicken, steak, tilapia, and whatever else in a very timely fashion and is easy as hell to clean. Been eating like a king since I got it and plan to keep it that way. Anyone else got a Foreman grill?
> 
> One reason I love it right now is because its too fucking hot down here in the south to stand around outside and grill.


 

I've been using one for like ten years bro.  It does dry out chicken a little too much for my taste, but ground beef is g2g.


----------



## Curt James (Jul 20, 2011)

I picked one up. It's still in the box.

I'm something of a _procrastinator_. So, I should open the box, eh?

The GF Grill has the *ManInBlack *seal of approval?


----------



## ManInBlack (Jul 20, 2011)

Curt James said:


> I picked one up. It's still in the box.
> 
> I'm something of a _procrastinator_. So, I should open the box, eh?
> 
> The GF Grill has the *ManInBlack *seal of approval?


 
Lol, yeah man my opinion doesnt count for shit but its definitely got my approval. Open that bad boy up and throw you some chicken breasts on there. You arent supposed to have to flip your food on a foreman but I always do halfway through ( just once ) probably because Im OCD as hell. It also comes with a cooking chart in the book so you know whats up. These Foremans cook FAST man im telling you.


----------



## ManInBlack (Jul 20, 2011)

GMO said:


> I've been using one for like ten years bro. It does dry out chicken a little too much for my taste, but ground beef is g2g.


 
Really? Overcooking perhaps? The reason I say that is because when I take mine off they are perfect (nice and juicy). Do you have a big Foreman and cook in bulk and store it in the fridge or do you just cook on it when you are about to eat?

Had my first steak on it last night and it was an 8 ounce steak. The cooking chart suggested for 8 ounces around 10 mins. I left it on for 9 and it was really good but probably about 6 minutes would have been perfect (slightly red all the way through).


----------



## Curt James (Jul 20, 2011)

Sounds good! Thanks.


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Jul 20, 2011)

My mom had one of these back home, I was forced to use it during the winter and it just doesn't come close to an actual grill. There is a difference in taste between a tefflon "char" and a grills char. Not sure if she has an older one, but there isn't a temp guage, so cooking thick foods is difficult.

I guess its an alternative, but I am Canadian and I will fire up the grill in -20 weather if I really want grilled food.


----------



## MCx2 (Jul 20, 2011)

I agree with most of the above. I used one for years but I also forced myself to deal with dried out chicken breasts and unintentionally burnt on the outside, rare in the middle steaks. Like GMO said, ground beef seems to work the best.


----------



## dave 236 (Jul 22, 2011)

marinating the chicken breasts first really helps, same with certain fish. Ground beef is truly what these things were designed for though!


----------



## MDR (Jul 22, 2011)

I use mine with chicken all the time.  Very quick and easy to use and clean.  I have a slightly larger model that does a nice job cooking evenly.  The smaller models don't work as well for chicken and fish.


----------



## bigcruz (Jul 22, 2011)

rwynyc said:


> I personally think it ruins food.



Agreed seems to leave everything really dry


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Jul 23, 2011)

ManInBlack said:


> Alright so where in the fuck has a George Foreman grill been my whole life??? Probably right at Wal-Mart where I found it on Saturday. But I tell you what I love this thing. Cooks the shit out of chicken, steak, tilapia, and whatever else in a very timely fashion and is easy as hell to clean. Been eating like a king since I got it and plan to keep it that way. Anyone else got a Foreman grill?
> 
> One reason I love it right now is because its too fucking hot down here in the south to stand around outside and grill.



+1 for everything you said and yes, it is a hot SOB down here


----------



## ManInBlack (Jul 24, 2011)

djlance said:


> +1 for everything you said and yes, it is a hot SOB down here


 
Amen brotha, the humidity is a killer!


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 24, 2011)

rwynyc said:


> I personally think it ruins food.



I think it dries meat out. I prefer to flame grill my Mexicans


----------



## BillHicksFan (Jul 24, 2011)

Definitely dries the chicken out but I can't stop using mine, it's just too convenient. Its a pain in the arse to clean though IMO.


----------



## ManInBlack (Jul 24, 2011)

It never dries my chicken out. I put just a little Dales low sodium sauce on it and some Mrs. Dash and it comes off fuckin perfect. Makin me some here pretty soon. As far as cleaning goes I have a water bottle and right after I take the food off i spray it on there then close it for about 10 seconds, open it up and take a few wet paper towels to the sumbitch and it comes right off.


----------



## ManInBlack (Jul 25, 2011)

jannet said:


> I love the bar B.Q , i like to grill the chicken ...
> and have drink...


 
As do I, just not when its 100+ outside and ive already been working in it all day.


----------



## ScottyMac710 (Jul 25, 2011)

as was said above, the smaller models i've found a little tougher to get just right, but I got a larger one a few years back and I just let it heat up for a bit and try to get the chicken on a little before it's heated entirely, then cook a little less time than is suggested. I also flip mine half way through and it almost always comes out tender and juicy - only use mrs dash and a little pam spray on the grill


----------



## SloppyJ (Jul 25, 2011)

Dale's FTW! Allegro is pretty tasty also. Put some montreal steak seasoning on there and you're fucking set.

Never used a foreman though. I don't know how cleanup could be an easier than the grill. I grill all year round, even in the snow.


----------



## suprfast (Jul 25, 2011)

I have used one of these quite often, as well almost every other style of grill out there.  Its okay, but not for me.  The lower models are pure crap.  No temp control(I love raw chicken and burnt outsides) no removable plates, and did i mention no temp control.  WTF, everything cooks the same.

If anyone is having issues I would slice the chicken breast in half to make them thinner.  Damn you fuckers make me want to go out and buy one just so I dont stand outside and cook.  

Newer models are better as they are larger, removable plates, and TEMP CONTROL.  Id be willing to try that out.  They also make the nice BBQ that Ive used with decent results.  

It gives you the placebo affect of being a man.
Amazon.com: George Foreman GGR50B Indoor/Outdoor Grill: Kitchen & Dining


----------



## SloppyJ (Jul 25, 2011)

suprfast said:


> It gives you the placebo affect of being a man.
> Amazon.com: George Foreman GGR50B Indoor/Outdoor Grill: Kitchen & Dining


 

Where does the charcoal go?


----------



## suprfast (Jul 25, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> Where does the charcoal go?



in the tall cylinder in the middle.  its an anti-gravity feed unit.
(they actually have gravity feed smokers, best damn things ever).


----------



## ManInBlack (Jul 25, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> Dale's FTW! Allegro is pretty tasty also. Put some montreal steak seasoning on there and you're fucking set.
> 
> Never used a foreman though. I don't know how cleanup could be an easier than the grill. I grill all year round, even in the snow.


 
Yeah man Dale's is good stuff. Im gonna have to check out that seasoning you mentioned, but Mrs Dash lemon chicken stuff will work for now.


----------



## ManInBlack (Jul 25, 2011)

suprfast said:


> I have used one of these quite often, as well almost every other style of grill out there. Its okay, but not for me. The lower models are pure crap. No temp control(I love raw chicken and burnt outsides) no removable plates, and did i mention no temp control. WTF, everything cooks the same.
> 
> If anyone is having issues I would slice the chicken breast in half to make them thinner. Damn you fuckers make me want to go out and buy one just so I dont stand outside and cook.
> 
> ...


 
I got a big one, not like the one you posted which looks pretty bad ass i must say, but as far as the normal foreman's go it is the largest that I have seen. And as someone else mentioned, I flip the food halfway through and that works great. Also, the cooking chart they give you with times and whatnot, I have found that if I cook everything about 2 minutes less than what they suggest that it comes out perfect. ALSO, you dont have to clean it after EVERY use especially if you use it everyday like I do. But if you give it a couple of days worth of use with no cleaning then it will char it up a bit too much. When it cools off and fall gets here you can bet your MUHfuckin ass ill be out on my back deck with a beer in my hand and the REAL grill cookin and makin the neighbors jealous because they just got done eating fat people food.


----------



## suprfast (Jul 25, 2011)

ManInBlack said:


> I got a big one, not like the one you posted which looks pretty bad ass i must say, but as far as the normal foreman's go it is the largest that I have seen. And as someone else mentioned, I flip the food halfway through and that works great. Also, the cooking chart they give you with times and whatnot, I have found that if I cook everything about 2 minutes less than what they suggest that it comes out perfect. ALSO, you dont have to clean it after EVERY use especially if you use it everyday like I do. But if you give it a couple of days worth of use with no cleaning then it will char it up a bit too much. When it cools off and fall gets here you can bet your MUHfuckin ass ill be out on my back deck with a beer in my hand and the REAL grill cookin and makin the neighbors jealous because they just got done eating fat people food.



I tried that big one like i posted and liked it.  Not too shabby.  I was lazy and used it in the house too on nasty days.  Cant see any difference from that and my stove(no CO given off).  I loved my foreman before I upgraded to real grilling.  I am positive I could still use one today when I dont want to heat my whole grill or when I want to use less fats, ie. pan fry.  

You are really making me want to get one for quick one person meals.  All else fails its cheaper than a panini press.


----------



## ManInBlack (Jul 25, 2011)

I hear ya bro. When fall gets here ill be out back for sure!


----------



## suprfast (Jul 25, 2011)

check out my sig.  Rain or shine, a mans gotta eat.


----------



## pitbullguy0101 (Jul 26, 2011)

im eating a foreman chicken sandwhich now... lol ive been using for ten years lol the small old shitty one that fucks chicken up lol i love this thing..


----------



## ManInBlack (Jul 26, 2011)

pitbullguy0101 said:


> im eating a foreman chicken sandwhich now... lol ive been using for ten years lol the small old shitty one that fucks chicken up lol i love this thing..



Fuckin a man. So after 10 years the teflon on that thing is still good?


----------



## pitbullguy0101 (Jul 26, 2011)

no lol its all wore off. i keep saying im gunna get the big one but i forget


----------



## JeepKuntry (Jul 26, 2011)

There convenient to have.  I do think the grill gives it a little better flavoring though.


----------



## skinnyd (Jul 27, 2011)

ManInBlack said:


> Alright so where in the fuck has a George Foreman grill been my whole life??? Probably right at Wal-Mart where I found it on Saturday. But I tell you what I love this thing. Cooks the shit out of chicken, steak, tilapia, and whatever else in a very timely fashion and is easy as hell to clean. Been eating like a king since I got it and plan to keep it that way. Anyone else got a Foreman grill?
> 
> One reason I love it right now is because its too fucking hot down here in the south to stand around outside and grill.



I have one and cook most of my stuff on it.

I use tin foil on the grill itself and spray with pam when finished cooking just throw away the tinfoil and wipe the grill down with a moist paper towel,easy cleanup.


----------



## Merkaba (Jul 27, 2011)

Got one of the small ones.  Can barely fit a big breast in it but you can't beat 4 minute chicken.


----------



## ManInBlack (Jul 28, 2011)

skinnyd said:


> I have one and cook most of my stuff on it.
> 
> I use tin foil on the grill itself and spray with pam when finished cooking just throw away the tinfoil and wipe the grill down with a moist paper towel,easy cleanup.


 
Good idea brother.


----------



## Pony (Jul 28, 2011)

I have the first generation GF, one of the hinges is broke, teflon is wore off but it still works like the day it was opened. If you slice chicken breast up like cutlets and then slice them into strips you can throw them in a pan with some water, spices and put a ventilated pot lid on top, watch the chicken and flip... etc. It just needs a couple mins on each side and you've got some tasty, juicy chicken. Even the next day its pretty good, not as juicy but not like jerky or dry like paper towels. 

Anyone do vegetables on the foreman?


----------



## squigader (Aug 1, 2011)

You guys might be interested in grill pans . They're like an actual grill, but 10x better than a George Foreman, IMO. I ditched my George when one of my cousins (who's really into cooking) introduced me to them. The cast iron ones need to be "seasoned" with oil every now and then, but they're awesome. Just put it on your stove and you've got a grill 

EDIT: They're also way better for meat from raw, burgers, chicken breasts, hot dogs, veggies, etc and they never break


----------



## suprfast (Aug 1, 2011)

I have a set.  Foreman is simple.  Love my weber and smokers too


----------



## SloppyJ (Aug 1, 2011)

I'd never cook anything on the grill with foil. Something rubs me the wrong way with foil.


----------



## ManInBlack (Aug 1, 2011)

Yeah I can see that. It reminds me of when I used to smoke my meth off of aluminum foil.   just kidding, or am i?


----------

